# Or The History Of Photos Daguerreotype - 1839



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting reading about these. One fetched 500K not long ago. Simple process to silver plate I believe and super long exposures. Give you something to read

http://woodlandshoppersparadise.blogspot.com/2009/10/paris-daguerreotype-1839.html

Actual photograph not a painting Paris 1839


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Always liked this picture; used to be fascinated by historical photographic processes, when I taught photography.

Spent many a happy hour brewing evil mixtures in the darkrooms, chromotypes, cyanotypes, platinum, sepia, all gone, now.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I just wonder who the guy on the street is?

Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Dunno, but I bet he had clean boots.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They say the exposure would have been 6-8 minutes I think. So yes he stood still a long time, everyone else, everything else that moved became lost in history a blur into nothingness. Kids running, dogs playing all there somewhere but a blur

..........


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I find the shadows confusing in this image.

Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I find the shadows confusing in this image.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 see what you mean; early morning I would think, the light appears to be lower left front... which as the Boulevard is oriented nnw/sse would be right.

This is an interesting digital reprocessing of the image here.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I keep looking at the house off center . The upper left window. Is that a kid watching what the photographer is doing? Either he has big ears or its a pot of some kind. And whats that in the lower left window?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Is that a cat? You know how they get behind the curtain to look out the window...








Ummmm... dunno....looks like someone sitting.


----------

